# Atlas brand LED



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Was at the supply house, and they carry this Atlas brand LED lights. 
Wall Packs, Floods.....

84W LED flood.....57 lm/w?

$600

I passed..

Fwiw.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

According to your numbers and the advertised numbers from Atlas, that would leave the input watts at around 129 (Atlas advertises at 98lm/w though)). It states 7408 lumens.
http://www.galesburgelectric.com/skin1/pdf/fldx84led.pdf

RAB's hover right around 60 lm/w I believe, 78w model with 90 input watts.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wall Pack  

This only gets 51lm/w


Low lumen/watt must mean long life in LED world.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> According to your numbers and the advertised numbers from Atlas, that would leave the input watts at around 129 (Atlas advertises at 98lm/w though)). It states 7408 lumens.
> http://www.galesburgelectric.com/skin1/pdf/fldx84led.pdf
> 
> RAB's hover right around 60 lm/w I believe, 78w model with 90 input watts.



http://www.atlaslightingproducts.com/p-584-fldx84led.aspx

Same model, different specs from the site you posted????
Atlas has it listed at 5600 L..

I remember seeing 57..maybe 67 lm/w on the box.....


----------

